# Free - phenolic/ acrylic for jig making



## Woodmonkey (16 Apr 2015)

I've been given a load of 6mm phenolic (I think) sheets. There's more here than I'll ever use so if anyone wants some they are welcome to come and collect from my workshop in Bristol.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (16 Apr 2015)

Typical. I've been looking for exactly that the last couple of days but can't find it anywhere here.


----------



## Monkey Mark (16 Apr 2015)

Why are these things always so far away! . :mrgreen:


----------



## Fergal (16 Apr 2015)

PM sent.


----------



## woodpig (16 Apr 2015)

Monkey Mark":j38tm81i said:


> Why are these things always so far away! . :mrgreen:



Agreed!


----------



## sploo (21 Apr 2015)

Would love some, but not sure when I'd next be over Bristol way


----------



## Wuffles (24 May 2015)

PM sent, not sure if you still have any.


----------

